# Why I think that the cut score is actually much lower than 28/40



## E720 (May 4, 2021)

Since I am no longer studying for the SE Exam I have been thinking about the cut score.

And I drew a graph. I apologize for it not being digital but it just happened so fast.

The x-axis is the AM score

The y-axis is the PM score. I put the PM scores in an order that made the most sense to me (all the scores with "U"s at the bottom, all the scores with >= 2 "A"s at the top, and so on).

I have convinced myself that the cut score is more in the neighborhood of 24/40 and that people with higher scores that failed only failed because they got a "U" or didn't get 2 "A"s. 

Also I have gotten confirmation before from NCEES that a good morning score can help a bad afternoon score, "_While a very good performance in the morning is capable of helping a poor performance in the afternoon (and vice versa) a small amount, a candidate must still perform at a certain level on both AM and PM portions in order to achieve acceptable results for a component. So there are minimum levels that must be achieved in both portions. It is not required to get 40/40 in the morning or all "Acceptables" in the afternoon and there are many combinations of both portions where a candidate can achieve an acceptable component result, but I am unable to provide you with what those combinations are._"

Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## thedaywa1ker (May 4, 2021)

Oh god dont tell me that. I failed with 23/40 and A/A/A/IR

I prefer to believe that I failed by 5 questions instead of 1


----------



## matt267 PE (May 4, 2021)

I agree, the cut score must be low, otherwise, i would have failed.


----------



## PE-CA-rys (May 5, 2021)

40/40 and AAAA on the effort


----------



## NikR_PE (May 5, 2021)

E720 said:


> Since I am no longer studying for the SE Exam I have been thinking about the cut score.
> 
> And I drew a graph. I apologize for it not being digital but it just happened so fast.
> 
> ...


You know what. This does make sense. Of course assuming that the 2 test cycles were off similar difficulty level.


----------



## Br_Engr (May 5, 2021)

I can only hope that if I did well on the PM (A, A, IR) they take pity on the Bridge guy who is not fluent in the building codes...


----------



## thedaywa1ker (May 5, 2021)

This does make sense though.


----------



## NikR_PE (May 5, 2021)

thedaywa1ker said:


> This does make sense though.


This is exactly how i pictured @Br_Engr doing it.


----------



## Br_Engr (May 5, 2021)

NikR_PE said:


> This is exactly how i pictured @Br_Engr doing it.


You spying on me bro?

(No cigarette though...)


----------



## GataGunna (May 5, 2021)




----------



## DoctorWho-PE (May 5, 2021)

matt267 PE said:


> I agree, the cut score must be low, otherwise, i would have failed.


You get a pass by not testing.


----------



## EBAT75 (May 5, 2021)

vhab49_PE said:


> You get a pass by not testing.


Does this work for COVID-19 also?


----------



## EBAT75 (May 5, 2021)

NikR_PE said:


> You know what. This does make sense. Of course assuming that the 2 test cycles were off similar difficulty level.


They say tests are designed and graded to be of comparable difficulty. I think I read something somewhere some time ago about them asking a group of engineers to rate each question on a Must get it right; good to get it right; will be nice to get it right....and then use that data to perform an analytical method (forget the term now) to make adjustments to make the two comparable in level of difficulty.

When they say exams are not graded on a curve, that means not having a pre-set passing level and adjusting the scoring/grading based on the performance of the examinees in that administration of the exam without reference or linkage to any other administration of that exam.

I think they play it fair. Absolute comparability or consistency is not achievable.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (May 5, 2021)

EBAT75 said:


> Does this work for COVID-19 also?


If you want it to? I have never been tested, and have not had COVID.


----------



## EBAT75 (May 5, 2021)

vhab49_PE said:


> If you want it to? I have never been tested, and have not had COVID.


I also never had a test done. I got both my shots. But, apparently I can still get the dreaded stuff from others who carry it and be asymptomatic. Some young guys/gals also carry it and are asymptomatic because of their young and strong immune system. The good thing is that I cannot get it just by being here on EB.


----------



## NikR_PE (May 5, 2021)

.


----------



## NikR_PE (May 5, 2021)

EBAT75 said:


> I also never had a test done. I got both my shots. But, apparently I can still get the dreaded stuff from others who carry it and be asymptomatic. Some young guys/gals also carry it and are asymptomatic because of their young and strong immune system. The good thing is that I cannot get it just by being here on EB.


----------



## EBAT75 (May 5, 2021)

NikR_PE said:


> View attachment 21731


You mean I get out of EB ASAP?


----------



## NikR_PE (May 5, 2021)

EBAT75 said:


> You mean I get out of EB ASAP?


On second thought you should be fine since you are e*BAT*75


----------



## EBAT75 (May 5, 2021)

Looks like Rodin has been having second thoughts. Chin up, Philosopher/Thinker.


----------



## Titleistguy (May 6, 2021)

Why are you people still thinking about the test lol, it’s only been two weeks.... I’m still not completely sobered up. Hahaha. Jk. 

Don’t over analyze it .... you can’t control the grading, or rhyme or reason for the arbitrary cut offs, so in my opinion .... whatevs. 

Try to only worry about things you can control. #shrug. 

Hope everyone is enjoying their post SE honeymoon & recovery phase.


----------

